# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Target bales

## w8indq

Im also going to be making target bales out of 1 ton seed bags if anyone is intereste let me know

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## moonhunt

I have a wool press up here if you want to try that, I believe they just press plastic bags into a wool sack, haven't seen it done though so not sure on the process

----------


## w8indq

Yeah im using shrink wrap as the old nappie stuffing isnt available any more 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## w8indq

> Im also going to be making target bales out of 1 ton seed bags if anyone is intereste let me know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Where abouts are you located?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## moonhunt

Warkworth area

----------


## w8indq

Are you looking at selling it?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## moonhunt

No, just an offer to press a bale for your target, I will get around to doing one for my son too at some stage, that silage wrap is a good idea , plenty kicking about

----------


## moonhunt

I need glasses , I read silage wrap not shrink wrap, would that silage wrap work

----------


## BRADS

> I need glasses , I read silage wrap not shrink wrap, would that silage wrap work


Dam good use for all the silage wrap around the country thow :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Dam good use for all the silage wrap around the country thow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reduce, reuse, recycle.

Also sacks tightly stuffed with old clothes/sheets/rags etc. works really well.

----------


## moonhunt

> Dam good use for all the silage wrap around the country thow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fill a couple up and load them in the middle of the next load of bails you send off  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## w8indq

Yeah i work at the glenbrook steel mill and they have to pay to get rid of the one ton sacks and all the pallet wrap they have so i thought i may as well make target bails out of them and sell them off cheap seeing as to buy small target bags are stupidly expensuve

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## buckles1

Shrink wrap isn't as good as normal bags or clothes, it is hard to pull arrows out of

----------


## Beanie

Shrink wrap will stick to the arrow and after a while is so hard to get the arrow out you will swear at it. if you can get sacks then stuff them in to a wool bail tight and that works fine.

----------

